# Citizen Titanium Cal. 3531



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

When you are into early quartz watches of course Seikos 7Axx are an obvious choice and they are well represented here.

But today I want to show you a very nice Citizen Titanium Cal. 3531 from 1986. As most of you might know the calibre 35xx can be seen as CitizenÂ´s response to SeikoÂ´s 7Axx chronographs. ItÂ´s also a multi-jewelled calibre with little plastic parts.

I remember well that I found this watch very attractive back in 1986 when I saw it in shopwindows. But for me as a student it was too expensive back then. It has a very interresting, modern design.

IÂ´m very happy to have this watch now in nearly mint condition after a long time searching.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed, Achim. :man_in_love: But isn't that technically a Citizen Cal. 3530 (rather than a 3531) ? :huh:

I did have that one on my eBay watching page, IIRC  .... but I managed to resist the temptation. :evil:










Luckily for you .... 

I've been tempted by the Citizen Cal 35xx's a few times - this one particularly:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > .... as with quite a few Citizen chrono's its dial is a little busy.
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> When you are into early quartz watches of course Seikos 7Axx are an obvious choice ....


Just like Seiko's 7Axx's, Citizen offered their Cal. 35xx's in quite a few different case designs ....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Here's a photo of a couple of Cal. 3510's and 3530's belonging to German collector Michael Rothe:


In fact, there was quite a rare variation of the 3530 - a 3530-351100 posted on RLT recently.

See this thread: Help On A Citizen Watch If Possible Please?










The OP - an eBay trader who has been 'milking' this forum for information for months, obviously had no idea what it was. :duh:



Jonmarkel said:


> think this one is supposed to have an alarm as well got the instructions to set it but its that difficult don't know why anyone would bother..LOL


He subsequently sold it (after a second re-listing) on eBay for Â£32.57. See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310356645487#ht_514wt_934



> I have downloaded a copy of the manual so i can print this out for the winning bidder or i can send it to them
> 
> anyway that's it explained as much as i could


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Paul,

as far as I know the 3530 and 3531 are actually the same. I donÂ´t know why there are two numbers for it.

My example isnÂ´t the one you spotted on ebay last year. I wanted to bet on it but had problems with my internet connection. :wallbash:

The one I have now I bought in February through ebay/Germany.

You are absolutely right about the different case designs Citizen used just like Seiko. From old-fashioned bicolor to very modern design like this one.

The 3530 you like I had for some months. Unfortunately it was partly polished by ebay-seller "clm" and didnÂ´t have the original bracelet. A nice watch anyway but I sold it after I got my titanium.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, that looks like a typical (particularly 'clm002') Filipino botched watch. :butcher: Over-polished, dodgy lume, etc. :rofl2:



hermann said:


> The 3530 you like I had for some months ....


I will admit that I came very close to buying that other one originally offered on SCWF (subsequently flipped by Derek). :blush:

It was just the sheer excessive amount of unnecessary printing on the dial / rings (e.g. button functions) that put me off. :schmoll:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I will admit that I came very close to buying that other one originally offered on SCWF (subsequently flipped by Derek). :blush:
> 
> It was just the sheer excessive amount of unnecessary printing on the dial / rings (e.g. button functions) that put me off. :schmoll:


Yes, Citizen manages to fill a dial ... just look at the current eco-drive pilot watches.

The printing of the button functions underneath the glass I liked. But after wearing the watch for some days I can tell you that it wasnÂ´t easy simply to read the time because of the unnecessary printing on the dial.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> as far as I know the 3530 and 3531 are actually the same. I donÂ´t know why there are two numbers for it.


Looks like you're right, Achim. :thumbsup:

See: http://www.citizenwatch.jp/support/simple_pdf/3531.pdf .... Shows how little research I've done into them. :blush:

I think if I was to ever actually buy myself a Citizen Cal. 35xx, it would probably be a 3510 or a 3560.

Especially the latter, because with the date window in the 6 o'clock subdial ....

It's as close as Citizen came to copying Seiko's iconic 7A38 design / layout.

The Cal. 3530/3531 were effectively Citizen's answer to the (non-date) 7A28.

There were quite a few nice designs available in Cal. 3560 .... even a few 'Divers':



















Then again, there were quite a few 'horrors' with the typically over-busy Citizen look:










One of the nicest I've come across, looking quite like a 7A38 was this Dugena, using a Citizen / Miyota Cal. 3560 movement:










More on that Dugena (belonging to Axel, who you probably know), here on the Asian Watch forum:

Interesting find (Dugena with Miyota inside).



> I went for it, because I saw similar dials on older (I guess they are from the early '90s) Citizen quartz chronos.
> 
> And yes, there is the 3560 inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hermann said:


> When you are into early quartz watches of course Seikos 7Axx are an obvious choice and they are well represented here.
> 
> But today I want to show you a very nice Citizen Titanium Cal. 3531 from 1986. As most of you might know the calibre 35xx can be seen as CitizenÂ´s response to SeikoÂ´s 7Axx chronographs. ItÂ´s also a multi-jewelled calibre with little plastic parts.
> 
> ...


hi i like older citizens two a very nice watch all the best woody77.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi i like *older citizens two* a very nice watch all the best woody77.


 ldman:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

*@ woody77:*

Thanks!

*@ SEIKO7A38:*

Some nice watches youÂ´re showing, Paul. Maybe you really should try out a Citizen Cal.35xx some time. They are a bit different to the Seikos. F.i. when not using the chrono-mode you have a "normal" central second hand or when adjusting time the hands are enigine-driven.

ThatÂ´s a 3510 with date windown; I sold it some time back










And this is a black coated 3531 which I returned to the seller; it turned out to be a non-runner and in rather bad condition


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i like *older citizens two* a very nice watch all the best woody77.
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Maybe you really should try out a Citizen Cal.35xx some time ....


As I've said before (in another totally different context), Achim ....

To quote Harry Callahan:






I have financial limitations too (same as everyone else) - and there are *still* too many other 7A38's I want more badly.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> There were quite a few nice designs available in Cal. 3560 ....


I was even watching this one (only just ended) on eBay Germany, as the final seconds ticked away: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110770525907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2924wt_1059




























Just couldn't somehow bring myself to place a bid on it - not even at the 45 Euros opening price. :no:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I have financial limitations too (same as everyone else) - and there are *still* too many other 7A38's I want more badly.


Maybe off-topic, but how many 7A38-models you do not have right now? I donÂ´t speak of upgrades.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > I have financial limitations too (same as everyone else) - and there are *still* too many other 7A38's I want more badly.
> ...


Probably around a dozen Seiko 7A38's or so - maybe 15 at the very most. I'd need to count them up. 

But as you hinted, there are a few where I'd like to supplant my existing ones with cosmetically better examples.

Then of course there are all the other 'unknown' (non-Seiko) 7A38 'clones' like the Orient J39's yet to be discovered. :search:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> That, however, potentially still leaves *a lot* of gaps in Orient's J39xxx-xx model numbering sequence, yet to be 'discovered'.


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems to be a never-ending story. I wish you good luck!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Seems to be a never-ending story. I wish you good luck!


Thanks, Achim. :hi:

Perhaps you can understand why I can't allow myself to be distracted by the Citizen Cal. 35xx's. :wink2:

What was it Robert wrote at the (current) end of the Orient J39 thread ? :huh:



mollydog said:


> Paul,
> 
> How far are you from writing the book (Seiko at its best)
> 
> ...


If I honestly thought I was in possession of 90% of the facts, let alone the watches themselves, then maybe ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> In fact, there was quite a rare variation of the 3530 - a 3530-351100 posted on RLT recently.
> 
> See this thread: Help On A Citizen Watch If Possible Please?
> 
> ...


Remember this one ? Well maybe they're not quite so rare (nor desirable to collectors) after all. :schmoll:

I've just watched another 3530-351100 on what was presumably the correct original Citizen bracelet

(as opposed to a replacement leather strap fitted to the previous example) go for slightly less - Â£31.98.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330642025224?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1300wt_934




























Though if you read the seller's honest-sounding listing description, it seems that it had a couple of issues. 

Too damned complicated for their own good, these Citizen Cal. 35xx's. Think it's safer to stick to Seiko 7A38's. :grin:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Too damned complicated for their own good, these Citizen Cal. 35xx's. Think it's safer to stick to Seiko 7A38's. :grin:


That is something I can confirm. I noticed quite few of Citizen 35xx which are non-runners or partly not working right.

The only positive thing: there are new movements available (I think itÂ´s Miyota 3S31).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> One of the nicest I've come across, looking quite like a 7A38 was this Dugena, using a Citizen / Miyota Cal. 3560 movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of other brands using Citizen / Miyota Cal. 35xx movements ....

Here's an eBay auction for a very 1980's styled Jacques Prevard chrono' which ended last night:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270855716378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1388wt_1059



> *Jacques Prevard Watch Chronograph Alarm Water Resist Japan*







































Nice dial and hands; shame about the rest. :yucky:

But that date window in the minute sub-dial at 6 o'clock is a sure giveaway to the Citizen Cal. 3560 inside.

Despite having a 'couple of minor issues', which seems par for the course for these watches:



> NOTE: NEED A REPAIR AND THE BAND NEED A SERVICE NOT CLOSE WELL


.... it still made a reasonable $78 after 15 bids. Almost Seiko 7A38 money. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Seems to be a never-ending story. I wish you good luck!


I think the Citizen Cal. 35xx would probably turn out to be a never-ending story, too, Achim.

Here's yet another brand - Junghans this time, using the Citizen / Miyota Cal. 3650.

I stumbled across this earlier today, while searching eBay Germany for more Junghans 'High Tech' 7A38's.

Not the best of photos in the eBay seller's listing, but with the 'giveaway' date window in the 6 o'clock subdial,

the actual layout of the sub-dials themselves, and the pusher / crown configuration, it can't be anything else.



> *Uhr,schÃ¶ner Junghans Chronograph.*





































Think I'd better just stick to Seiko 7A38's and their 'derivatives', don't you ?


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Think I'd better just stick to Seiko 7A38's and their 'derivatives', don't you ?


For me the above shown Titanium will be the only 35xx. There are some other nices watches with this movement(the Dugena is really a beauty) but IÂ´ll stick to my 3531.

Lately my focus is on 3-hand-Seikos; also quartz and from the period of 70Â´s/early 80Â´s. And maybe 2 or 3 additional 7Axx, weÂ´ll see.


----------

